# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24 con saldo a zero

## Speedy

Riapro l'argomento, trattato qualche giorno fa, perchè ritengo che in relazione alle più recenti interpretazioni dell'ADE le regole da applicare attualmente siano diverse da quelle applicate negli anni precedenti.
Il problema diventa attuale con la prossima scadenza del 16 luglio: se compilo una distinta con saldo a zero, devo applicare la maggiorazione 0,40% sui tributi a debito ?
Secondo me tale maggiorazione va applicata, in quanto la ritardata presentazione della distinta a zero non è configurabile come irregolarità formale ed in quanto non vedo quale sia la differenza tra il contribuente che versa soltanto tributi a debito con quello che versa una somma ridotta oppure non versa nulla perchè utilizza altri tributi a credito. Non mi pare infatti che la normativa vigente preveda la rivalutazione dello 0,40% anche per i tributi a credito.
Partendo da questi presupposti, ho redatto queste brevi note, ad uso interno del mio studio, che porto a vostra conoscenza:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qualora la distinta F24 venga presentata dopo il 16 giugno 2008, scadenza ordinaria dei tributi generati dalla dichiarazione dei redditi, ciascun tributo deve essere maggiorato dello 0,40 % a condizione che il versamento venga effettuato entro il 16 luglio 2008. 
Qualora vi siano crediti da compensare, occorre ricordare che:
= se gli importi a debito superano gli importi da compensare e la delega riporta un saldo a debito, è opportuno scindere la delega in due moduli, il primo con saldo a zero ed il secondo con il residuo saldo a debito,
= sul modulo con saldo a zero versato entro il 16 luglio 2008 gli importi a debito vanno maggiorati dello 0,40 % e quelli a credito vanno adeguati (se vi è capienza) in modo che il saldo finale della delega rimanga sempre uguale a zero,
= in alternativa, se il totale dei tributi a debito è superiore a 7.750 euro, conviene fare il ravvedimento operoso della delega a zero scaduta il 16 giugno 2008 lasciando gli importi a debito invariati e senza maggiorazione, ma aggiungendo la sanzione con il codice tributo 8911 e l’importo fisso di 31 euro (11 euro se il versamento viene effettuato entro il 21 giugno 2008 cioè entro cinque giorni). Come anno di riferimento della sanzione va indicato quello del versamento. Gli importi a credito vanno adeguati (se vi è capienza) in modo che il saldo finale della delega rimanga sempre uguale a zero,
= dopo il 16 luglio 2008 e fino al 16 giugno 2009 (ritardo non superiore a 365 giorni) resta come unica soluzione quella del ravvedimento operoso della delega a zero scaduta il 16 giugno 2008 con il versamento della sanzione di 31 euro
= in mancanza di capienza degli importi a credito per effetto delle varie maggiorazioni (maggiorazione 0,40 % oppure sanzione di 31 euro), occorre diminuire uno degli importi a debito in maniera che la delega resti con saldo a zero. L’importo a debito che è stato tolto va in conseguenza versato con la procedura ordinaria e con la maggiorazione dello 0,40 % oppure con il ravvedimento operoso.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un saluto a tutti
Speedy

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ciao Speedy,
ho letto con molto piacere e, sopratutto, interesse, le tue note. 
Ma siccome è noto che io sono un po' tardo, non riuesco ancora a capire perchè mi dici che se io ho un F24 a saldo zero, devo versare lo 0,40% in più.   

> Secondo me tale maggiorazione va applicata, ................ in quanto non vedo quale sia la differenza tra il contribuente che versa soltanto tributi a debito con quello che versa una somma ridotta oppure non versa nulla perchè utilizza altri tributi a credito.

  A mio parere la differenza c'è: lo 0,40% è un interesse dilatorio: di conseguenza se tu contribuente devi pagare, lo devi applicare, ma se di fatto non lo devi pagare perchè lo compensi con un credito, allora tale tuo debito non matura interessi. 
Su un forum non è sempre facile fare discorsi articolati e lunghi come sembra essere questo; ne riparleremo di presenza, magari: intanto, finchè il mio software non mi applica lo 0,40%, io ne approfitto !!  :Smile:  :Smile:  
ciao e grazie per i tuoi appunti !

----------


## Patty76

Volevo postare proprio una domanda del genere.... 
Sto facendo una dichiarazione, utilizzo il programma dell'ade, ho un debito iva annuale che ho fatto confluire in unico, perchè sapevo che la dichiarazione sarebbe finita a credito e quindi avrei potuto compensare l'importo. 
Infatti la delega esce a zero, l'importo da pagare dell'iva era 913,00...e il programma non calcola alcun tipo di maggiorazione...il debito rimane sempre di 913,00 euro... 
A questo punto...è giusto o sbagliato? E a parte lo 0,40% gli interessi da dichiarazione non vanno calcolati???  :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> Volevo postare proprio una domanda del genere.... 
> Sto facendo una dichiarazione, utilizzo il programma dell'ade, ho un debito iva annuale che ho fatto confluire in unico, perchè sapevo che la dichiarazione sarebbe finita a credito e quindi avrei potuto compensare l'importo. 
> Infatti la delega esce a zero, l'importo da pagare dell'iva era 913,00...e il programma non calcola alcun tipo di maggiorazione...il debito rimane sempre di 913,00 euro...

  Anche il mio software per un caso analogo non riporta nessun interesse. E io condivido il mio software. Non possono chiedermi interessi per la dilazione, altrimenti dovrebbero corrispondermi gli interessi per il mio credito che è stato utilizzato in ritardo rispetto a quando è maturato (in fondo credito IVA e IRPEF nascono insieme il primo gennaio 2008, che poi si paghi in periodi diversi è una scelta del Ministero, mica mia).
Certo, pensare che ragiono come il software dell'AdE un pò mi preoccupa...  :Big Grin:  
(mi sono riletto e ho voluto dare un colore di prestigio a uno degli interventi più intelligenti che ho postato  :Cool: )

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Un cordiale saluto a tutti innanzitutto. 
Quanto al tema mi verrebbe questo titolo per un possibile intervento sul tema del modello F24 a zero: *l'annosa questione del modello F24 a zero.* 
Speedy scrive:   

> Secondo me tale maggiorazione va applicata, in quanto la ritardata presentazione della distinta a zero non &#232; configurabile come irregolarit&#224; formale

  . 
Non sono d'accordo con il fatto che la mancata presentazione (perch&#232; credo che di questo si stia parlando ) di modello F24 a zero sia una violazione sostanziale. Perch&#232; il codice tributo previsto per regolarizzare la mancata o tardiva presentazione &#232; il codice tributo 8911 e non 8901, ecc.. ecc.. ?  
Perch&#232; il ravvedimento riguarda *la mancata comunicazione* dell'avvenuta compensazione e non il *mancato versamento* dei tributi compensati. 
Peraltro il mancato versamento si configurerebbe ( secondo la maggioranza dottrinaria) nell'ipotesi di compensazione parziale e il ravvedimento del mancato versamento riguarderebbe solo la parte non compensata. 
Se cos&#236; non &#232; mi chiedo: a cosa serve il servizio di riscossione centralizzata dei tributi e contributi ?  
A nulla e opto per abrograzione del servizio, non per demagogia, ma per ridurre i costi di un apparato burocratico che non riesce ad incrociare i flussi a debito e a credito dello stesso contribuente. 
E' come se gestendo il partitario di un fornitore, fosse consideratata corretta l'applicazione da parte sua, di un interesse moratorio, semplicemente perch&#232; non ha ancora annotato nella mia scheda che gli ho fatto un bonifico a saldo totale o parziale del mio debito nei suoi confronti. 
Ovviamente _condizione sine qua non_ per l'inesistenza del debito per interessi, &#232; l'esistenza  di un credito per pari importo alla data in cui era dovuto il pagamento. 
Una volta appurato che il credito da compensare a quella data esisteva, anche se ne hai avuto dopo conoscenza (comunicazione ritardata), il debito per interessi (0,40 &#37 :Wink: ,non esiste.

----------


## mr bean

> Riapro l'argomento, trattato qualche giorno fa, perch&#232; ritengo che in relazione alle pi&#249; recenti interpretazioni dell'ADE le regole da applicare attualmente siano diverse da quelle applicate negli anni precedenti.
> Il problema diventa attuale con la prossima scadenza del 16 luglio: se compilo una distinta con saldo a zero, devo applicare la maggiorazione 0,40&#37; sui tributi a debito ?
> Secondo me tale maggiorazione va applicata, in quanto la ritardata presentazione della distinta a zero non &#232; configurabile come irregolarit&#224; formale ed in quanto non vedo quale sia la differenza tra il contribuente che versa soltanto tributi a debito con quello che versa una somma ridotta oppure non versa nulla perch&#232; utilizza altri tributi a credito. Non mi pare infatti che la normativa vigente preveda la rivalutazione dello 0,40% anche per i tributi a credito.
> Partendo da questi presupposti, ho redatto queste brevi note, ad uso interno del mio studio, che porto a vostra conoscenza:
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Qualora la distinta F24 venga presentata dopo il 16 giugno 2008, scadenza ordinaria dei tributi generati dalla dichiarazione dei redditi, ciascun tributo deve essere maggiorato dello 0,40 % a condizione che il versamento venga effettuato entro il 16 luglio 2008. 
> Qualora vi siano crediti da compensare, occorre ricordare che:
> = se gli importi a debito superano gli importi da compensare e la delega riporta un saldo a debito, &#232; opportuno scindere la delega in due moduli, il primo con saldo a zero ed il secondo con il residuo saldo a debito,
> = sul modulo con saldo a zero versato entro il 16 luglio 2008 gli importi a debito vanno maggiorati dello 0,40 % e quelli a credito vanno adeguati (se vi &#232; capienza) in modo che il saldo finale della delega rimanga sempre uguale a zero,
> ...

  scusa ma credo ormai sia arcinoto che se sono a credito posso tranquillamente presentare l'f24 a zero il 16/07 senza alcuna maggiorazione 0,40   
per quanto riguarda la questione f24 a zero sanzionabile o meno se presentato in ritardo, non posso che concordare con le conclusioni del dott. Larocca, non &#232; sanzionabile. 
ciao

----------


## anacleto

Cioa a tutti, mi unisco a questa discussione per quanto comunicatomi dall'Agenzia Entrate (naturalmente ai primi di agosto, quando ero in ferie).
Relativamente all'acconto IRAP dell'anno 2005, una ditta ha compensato il debito con crediti (F24 a zero).
Non lo ha però presentato nei termini e dopo 4 mesi se ne è accorta, ha fatto un nuovo mod. F24 aggiungenso il tributo 8911 per il ravvedimento.
Ha quindi presentato un mod. F24 che presenta imposte compensate ma un saldo di 30 euro per la sanzione.
Ora l'agenzia ha applicato la sanzione come per un versamento tardivo applicando tra l'atro il 30% (cioè senza alcuna riduzione).
Alle mie proteste ha risposto che anche se solo per la sanzione del ravvedimento, non era un F24 a zero e quindi ha applicato le sanzioni ( 2.500 euro)come per un pagamento tardivo.
Io ritengo sia una assurdità, se non veniva presentato vi era al massimo la sanzione amministrativa di 154 euro 8se non sbagio ) , avendo ravveduto ne paga 2.500=
Vi è già capitato qualcosa di simile ?
Come Vi siete difesi ?
Grazie per chi volesse rispondermi   :Mad:   :Mad: 
Anacleto

----------


## SPQR ©

> Cioa a tutti, mi unisco a questa discussione per quanto comunicatomi dall'Agenzia Entrate (naturalmente ai primi di agosto, quando ero in ferie).
> Relativamente all'acconto IRAP dell'anno 2005, una ditta ha compensato il debito con crediti (F24 a zero).
> Non lo ha però presentato nei termini e dopo 4 mesi se ne è accorta, ha fatto un nuovo mod. F24 aggiungenso il tributo 8911 per il ravvedimento.
> Ha quindi presentato un mod. F24 che presenta imposte compensate ma un saldo di 30 euro per la sanzione.
> Ora l'agenzia ha applicato la sanzione come per un versamento tardivo applicando tra l'atro il 30% (cioè senza alcuna riduzione).
> Alle mie proteste ha risposto che anche se solo per la sanzione del ravvedimento, non era un F24 a zero e quindi ha applicato le sanzioni ( 2.500 euro)come per un pagamento tardivo.
> Io ritengo sia una assurdità, se non veniva presentato vi era al massimo la sanzione amministrativa di 154 euro 8se non sbagio ) , avendo ravveduto ne paga 2.500=
> Vi è già capitato qualcosa di simile ?
> Come Vi siete difesi ?
> ...

  Mi sembra un comportamento, quello dell'Ufficio, privo di giustificazioni e, se posso aggiungere, anche un po' comico.
Tu avresti potuto tranquillamente presentare un F24 a zero e versare la sanzione con un distinto F24; invece hai presentato, come ti è consentito, un solo F24, certo non a zero, ma proprio perchè c'è la sanzione.
Con 2.500 euro di sanzione io non lascerei correre.
Ciao.

----------


## lupetto73

> Mi sembra un comportamento, quello dell'Ufficio, privo di giustificazioni e, se posso aggiungere, anche un po' comico.
> Tu avresti potuto tranquillamente presentare un F24 a zero e versare la sanzione con un distinto F24; invece hai presentato, come ti è consentito, un solo F24, certo non a zero, ma proprio perchè c'è la sanzione.
> Con 2.500 euro di sanzione io non lascerei correre.
> Ciao.

  senza dubbio... ma da dove si parte? cioè: che documentazione (circolari, risoluzioni, interpelli, ecc ecc) ci sono in giro su questo argomento per far valere le proprie ragioni?
mi sembra assurdo che se ho un credito irpef per 50.000 ed un debito iva per 51.000, con un saldo di 1.000 da pagare, in caso di tardivo versamento vogliono in 10 sull'intero debito iva (cioè 5.000 , + interessi..)
aspetto con ansia vostre informazioni...

----------


## Contabile

Art. 13 del D.Lgs. 18.12.1997, n. 472

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Io ho addirittura un ricorso pendente presso la CTP di Matera, sul tema delle sanzioni per ravvedimento operoso su modello F24 con compensazione parziale. 
Saluti

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Comunico che il ricorso è stato vinto in CTP di Matera e non appellato. Mi hanno anche rimborsato le sanzioni che avevo pagato nel frattempo utilizzando il principio assurdo del "Solve et repete", in quanto era stato avviato all'epoca un preavviso di fermo sull'auto.  
Quindi la CTP di Matera condivide la nostra opinione sul fatto che lo 0,40 % va calcolato solo se esiste una compensazione parziale e solo sull'importo da versare, non sull'uintero tributo dovuto. 
In presenza di delega a zero, anche oltre la prima scadenza utile di pagamento (08/07/2013 quest'anno) l'interesse dilatorio dello 0,40 % non è dovuto e i sistemi informatici fanno bene a non calcolarlo sulle deleghe a zero al 20/08/2013.

----------

